# RAS900 router table



## liljo (Jun 3, 2009)

When installing the Quick Clamp Mounting Plate to the table, the router handle hits the push clamp handle. What should I do?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Joann! Welcome to the forum. I do not know what router you have, on some routers, the handle is removed. Check the instructions that came with your router, does it show the handle being mounted to the router with plugs that cover the screws? Is there a switch , or a break that is mounted to the router. Please give the make and model of router, and and someone may be able to respond. Also, the push clamp handle is a part of the table? I do not know enough to give you a good answer, Dome one will be able to respond to you. Thank you!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Jo.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Joann and welcome to the router forum good to have you on board.


----------



## liljo (Jun 3, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> Hello Joann! Welcome to the forum. I do not know what router you have, on some routers, the handle is removed. Check the instructions that came with your router, does it show the handle being mounted to the router with plugs that cover the screws? Is there a switch , or a break that is mounted to the router. Please give the make and model of router, and and someone may be able to respond. Also, the push clamp handle is a part of the table? I do not know enough to give you a good answer, Dome one will be able to respond to you. Thank you!


Thanks for your welcome. Just thought I would let you know that it is a Skil Table and Skil Router.(sorry I omited that info). We called the 800 number and they were very helpful. My DH has it all together now. Thanks again.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Glad. Good Routing


----------

